# 650 Electric Wheel Wagon hub needed



## dwhollrah (Mar 5, 2011)

I got a little rough pushing a bale across the bed of the old 650 and don't think I'll mess with welding it up. Anyone have one of these laying around or know if anyone is making a replacement anymore? Its fifties vintage so I'm not holding my breath. Thanks Dave


----------



## dwhollrah (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's an old ad Cordova Steve posted over at YTC a couple years back of a 650 wagon.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If a farm store can't match your old hub, buy a complete standard dimension hub with spindle and weld the whole assembly on in place of the original. If you broke a front hub, move a rear hub to the front and put the aftermarket hub in the rear.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> If a farm store can't match your old hub, buy a complete standard dimension hub with spindle and weld the whole assembly on in place of the original. If you broke a front hub, move a rear hub to the front and put the aftermarket hub in the rear.


Been there, done that, not that big of a deal.


----------



## dwhollrah (Mar 5, 2011)

Yup, I can weld everything, from the crack of dawn to a broken heart...just being lazy/cheap and trying skate on this one.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Gempeler's has most hubs in stock.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

A IH running gear is the same maybe get one thru CaseIH dealer


----------



## dwhollrah (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I will have to weld up the hub to get it out of the field but will be checking with IH and did look through Gemplers catalog. I'll check back when its solved.


----------

